# Jimmy Johnson is a no good cheater!



## mame (Feb 17, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/racing/nascar/cup/story/_/id/7586777/daytona-500-nascar-says-jimmie-johnson-car-was-modified

I dont watch NASCAR but is it a stretch to conclude that Johnson and others have cheated in the past and gotten away with it? Fuckers and their redneck sport can't even play fair apparently...


----------



## Growinfo2323 (Feb 19, 2012)

To quote they imortal Rick Flair " if you aint cheating you aint trying.. Whooooooo"


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 19, 2012)

You have to consider NASCARs roots- boot leggers. There was no law about what you could do prevent getting caught. Today, it is just commercialized Funny, but alcohol is their biggest base of advertisers.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 19, 2012)

He makes some good booze though.


While your great granddaddy was firing up a pipe, Junior Johnson&#8217;s was firing up a copper still. Few family recipes carry a jail sentence, but to the Johnson family, it was a way of life. With whiskey in his trunk and the law on his heels, Junior ran the finest moonshine in Appalachia to the dry Rural South.
Junior Johnson&#8217;s Midnight Moon follows the Johnson family&#8217;s moonshine recipe. Every batch is handcrafted in very small batches, made from corn and born in a copper still. Midnight Moon is triple-distilled to deliver an ultra-smooth, clean-tasting spirit that is often preferred over the world&#8217;s best vodkas. Enjoy Midnight Moon straight over ice or in a variety of cocktails.



http://www.piedmontdistillers.com/


----------



## newatit2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

Why the fuck would you comment on a sport you don't watch idiot. Us fucking rednecks like cheating. Go watch your polo match.


----------

